# Supplemental Income



## gsilbers (Dec 14, 2015)

Besides royalties and upfront money, what do you do for supplemental income? (if needed of course)


----------



## StevenMcDonald (Dec 14, 2015)

Work a full time job that I hate...

 Hopefully once the royalties build up, the royalties will be the supplemental part, and I can quit the job and work on video games full time. My plan is a mix of library music and video game jobs.


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 14, 2015)

Jellycrackers said:


> Work a full time job that I hate...
> 
> Hopefully once the royalties build up, the royalties will be the supplemental part, and I can quit the job and work on video games full time. My plan is a mix of library music and video game jobs.


ha! yep


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 14, 2015)

Freelance day job.
Referee team sports pays for the car and plectra.
Sold the old washing machine for 50 bucks today.
Thinking about selling one of the children for Mural complete. Maybe the other one for Albion complete my bundle.

(Bought a new washing machine so, either cannot now buy Mural, or can use washing machine as part of leveraged Mural buy out with Ms Deli)


----------



## Baron Greuner (Dec 14, 2015)

gsilbers said:


> Besides royalties and upfront money, what do you do for supplemental income? (if needed of course)



My wife is an Antique Dealer.


----------



## Saxer (Dec 14, 2015)

I play (any kind of) live gigs, produce playbacks for singers, arrange additional strings/brass to songs (and often mockup them for the final production), transcribe/arrange/compose/produce music for live bands, commercial spots, children songs, audio books, film... whatever is needed and comes along. A lot of different jobs inside the music world. Most of them team work.


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 15, 2015)

mc_deli said:


> Freelance day job.
> Referee team sports pays for the car and plectra.
> Sold the old washing machine for 50 bucks today.
> Thinking about selling one of the children for Mural complete. Maybe the other one for Albion complete my bundle.
> ...


harsh! damn kids


----------



## impressions (Dec 20, 2015)

teach/gig/compose. that's my routine for the past 5 years.


----------



## mwarsell (Dec 20, 2015)

School teacher day job/teach piano as supplementary income/help out at a local warehouse supplementary income.


----------



## wst3 (Dec 20, 2015)

I am one of those pesky dilettantes...

I have a day gig that I really enjoy - I design AV systems. It would be a gig I loved if I could get rid of the pesky video stuff and focus 100% on audio, but alas, much like the rest of life sometimes one has to make adjustments. All in all it is a really good gig!

And that money is the family/household money. It does not purchase guitars, or software or sample libraries. (yes, I have cheated once or twice over the years, but I try really hard!)

To support my studio (and guitar) habits I compose, I teach, I play out, I design things, I fix things (trying to get away from that), I design lights and sound for theatre, and I design and install audio (ONLY) systems. I also used to provide IT support, even web site design and maintenance, which can be quite lucrative. However, I don't enjoy those as much as I enjoy the rest, so I've retired from that world. (I will still help out a friend but that's strictly for friendship. And the time is rapidly approaching when I will cease to be relevant!)

There is way to follow your passion(s) and live decently. 

Oddly enough, some of the income from these projects does end up paying for family/household things. (I used to wish it were the other way around, but one day I realized this means I am doing ok with the side business stuff!)

This works for me, it may not work for others. I am truly torn between the art and technology sides of the coin. I enjoy both, probably about equally, although if I had to give up one or the other I'd probably stick with the artistic side, but I wouldn't be happy about it. It also gives me oodles of time to spend with my family. And I have the freedom to (mostly) choose the projects in which I wish to participate. Recently I've reached the point where I can take on volunteer gigs again without feeling like I'm missing out on the paycheck. That is a really good feeling!

(of course during the Black Friday through New Years sales season I sometimes wish I'd collected a fee for some of the volunteer gigs, but I get over it!)


----------

